# Spell Checker Not Working



## Mike (Nov 3, 2019)

Another problem has raised its head my spell checker has
stopped checking my spelling and grammer, it always in
the past highlighted mis-spelled words and grammar which
annoyed me slightly as I didn't know how to fix some grammar.

I have asked on line and microsoft answers are from 2015, I have
ckecked the settings on my machine and they all seem to be correct.

Any suggestions will be happily accepted and tried.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Nov 5, 2019)

I found out that it is Duckduckgo that is screwing
up the spellchecker!

I have it as an add-on in Mozilla FireFox and I read
somewhere that it was effecting spellcheckers, then
I tried Google and the spellchecker was fine.

Problem solved.

Mike.


----------

